# تعلم صناعة مسحوق الغسيل الفل اوتوماتيك بنفسك



## chem1982 (1 مارس 2012)

*المسحوق الأوتوماتك** low foam*​ المكونات 
طريقة التصنيع 

1- مادة فغالة 6%
2- بربورات صوديم 7%
3- صوديم ترايبولى فوسفات 10%
4- سى ام سى صناعى 3%
5- صابون مبشور 4%
6- طافىء رغوة 1% (سليكات )
7- ماء 10%
8- صودا اش 20% 
9- صوديم سلفيت مادة مالئة 
10- عطر حسب الطلب
11- حبيبات ملونة اذا وجدت 



يتم خلط المادة الفاعالة (لبس ) مع الصودا أِش و صوديم ترابولى فوسفات مع صوديم سلفيت وسى ام سى وبربورات الصوديم 

ورش كمية الماء عليهم واعادة خلطهم واخيرا العطر والحبة الملونة إذا وجدت ​


----------



## ahmed abo forn (7 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا
استفسار ما هى الماده الفعاله؟


----------



## احمد ابويوسف (20 مارس 2012)

دي وصفة هايلة


----------



## مصطفى ابو الورد (27 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله الف خير استاذي العزيز ماهية المادة الفعالة وكيفية تجفيف المسحوق بعد اتمام عملية الخلط للمواد حتى نحصل في النهايه على المسحوق ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## chem1982 (28 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني المادة الفعالة هي التكسابون بودرة وبالنسبة الي التجفيف كمية الماء في التركيبة كمية قليلة جدا بالنسبة فمجرد خلط المواد وتركها فترة قليلة يصبح بودرة


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (27 أبريل 2012)

ممكن تحويل المسحوق العادي الي اتوماتك باضافة حامض ستريك ارجو التصحيح


----------



## تمورة (4 أغسطس 2012)

*يتم تحويل المسحوق العادى الى اتوماتيك باضافة مانع رعوة او انتى فوم*

يتم تحويل المسحوق العادى الى اتوماتيك باضافة مانع رعوة او انتى فوم


----------



## تمورة (4 أغسطس 2012)

المهم والمشكلة يا سادة هو ازاى انتج مسحوق قلليل الكثافة (هايش) بدون ماكينة لان المكتوب دة سيعطى مسحوق بودره وليس حبيبات


----------



## Abu Laith (5 أغسطس 2012)

* طابت لك الأيام والليالي واسكنك الله في المقام العالي.*


----------



## Abu zainab (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي شيم 1982
مواضيعك شيقة ومفيدة جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
بارك الله في علمك وصحتك


----------



## رايان المحبة (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رايان المحبة (6 فبراير 2013)

اخي الكريم ارجوالمساعدة ماهو المسطع الضوئي وهل هو ضروري بمسحوق الغسيل ام هو اسم تجاري فقط


----------



## ضيف الحلقة (29 أبريل 2013)

شكر أخي الحبيب


----------



## دعاء الكراون (10 مايو 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/420505071377548
التراس كيميائي


----------



## ahmad-alwaish (5 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه التركيبة المثالية


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (17 مارس 2015)

وما راي حضرتك في السلقونيك اسيد


----------



## ابو روفيدا (27 أبريل 2015)

مشكور


----------



## amr hozien (18 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

